# Small Improvisation in Bb Minor - Waltz



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

Small Improvised piece in Bb Minor in a form of a Waltz

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/2738795/Improv in Bb Minor - Waltz.wav

Cheers


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

Small WIP of my other Waltz: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/2738795/Sibelius/Bagatelle Valse in A Minor - Le Soir.wav


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

Well, the sheet music of the small Improvisation Waltz, a bit hard since its for 10 year grader, plz leave your reply on it.

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/2738795/Improv in Bb Minor - Darkness - Full Score.pdf


----------



## cihanbarut (Nov 24, 2012)

This is one of the best waltz composition I ever heard since "waltz"es are my focus point. (Small Improvised piece in Bb Minor)
Could have rit. at some measures instead of keeping same pace like a piano method.

I hope you wrote all by yourself.


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yes Indeed, I wrote this all by myself. It was not easy. just tried to focus on a melody out of my head and when I came across with some influence of one of my favourite piece's, *Clair de la Lune*, I love that Harmony Progression in the middle.

*Don't forget* this piece is romantic, so you can make more than 1 ritardando, I decided to make that at your own likes  So you play which dynamics fit well. It is not about what is written but what it's felt when you are playing. Sometimes I don't like notation softwares because of that sometimes, it is hard to follow in the playback instead of a real playthrough. I'll give my best shot at my next Improvised waltz in Ab Major.


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

I started to make my own remake of "Mas que Nada - Sergio Mendes", A Brazilian song, Bossa Nova in piano only https://dl.dropbox.com/u/2738795/Mas que Nada - Sergio Mendes (Arragement Piano).wav


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

Ricardo, you are getting better and better everyday. Can't believe at your young age you are already so creative and with so much musical knowledge. Keep it up and I'll see you around at the conservatory


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

You are an exceptionally talented young man.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

Mesa said:


> You are an exceptionally talented young man.


Your avatar, I like that


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yoshi said:


> Ricardo, you are getting better and better everyday. Can't believe at your young age you are already so creative and with so much musical knowledge. Keep it up and I'll see you around at the conservatory


Thank you, right now I'm working on a new song "Improvisation in Ab Majeur - Polonaise"


----------

